# New Betta loving poster



## Bettaman (May 20, 2005)

I have been keeping Tropical fish since forever and Bettas for the last 10 years. I only keep Bettas now with some cory catfish in each Betta tank. I usually have no less than 5 to 7 Bettas at a time each in seperate 10 gallon tanks. I hate seeing these poor little guys in the shot glass size cups they keep them in and this is why I now have so many 10 gallon tanks. Luckily I have room for them. 

I am writting a book about Bettas and I have come to this board to continue my education of them and to share some of the more interesting things Bettas have taught me over time. 

I just bought (saved) the cutest little Betta while shopping for some frozen brine shrimp. When I saw this tiny little guy I just had to save him because he is the cutest little Betta I have ever seen. He is bright white with some pink/purple behind the top of his head and he is very friendly. In just one day he is already letting me touch him and he likes to follow my fingers around the tank. He is in a 20 gallon long tank with a bunch of Cory Catfish that I use for the purpose of generating Catfish eggs which all my Bettas find to be a very tasty treat for them. This little guy can't be more than 3 or 4 months old and he's so cute I had to name him Cutie. 

I look forward to reading your posts about Bettas and I thank you all for your care and effrts to save them from what I call Shot Glass Hell. 
God Bless you all!
_________________
Please save a Betta from those tiny shot glass size homes the stores keep them in.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Betta, said to be originally kept in Asia for very the first time. Asian old people kept them in tiny pots, either clay or glass. Gradually, they added green cabomba in. Though many are against this so-called mistreatment but that was how everything started.
Later, people started to find out that if 2 male bettas get together in a small place, they'll fight to death. And the "art" of betta fighting started. It's even so popular that nowadays children know betta as "fighting-fish" rather than an pet fish. Because of its popularity (bettas can be found easily in water fields or in any small pond) a lil' child can "own" one. And the fighting "league" maybe carried out everyday between boys in a village or boys of different villages. And this is even as popular as "chicken-fighting". Now, I still see bettas sold at fish stores for such purpose and the books also approve this "art"...


----------

